# anybody else prefers a list of programs under DVR? (instead of thumbnails)



## tenwinecans (Aug 21, 2012)

anybody else prefers a list of programs under DVR? (instead of thumbnails)

I'm new to the Hopper/Joey scene. So far, I'm loving almost everything.
However, I can't stand the thumbnail-view when I want to see my 
recorded programs. I'd rather see a text list. This can't be that hard
to program, right? (kind of like the list/detail/icon/thumbnail view
option in Windows)


----------



## jtdon99 (Feb 16, 2009)

yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

and more yessessess


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

No. No. No.

Icons grouped by title and lists within titles sorted by episode numbers is the best of both worlds.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes please make it an option so the customer can choose. 
Currently the big Icon folders are forced on us and the text is hard to read on SD TVs.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

list/detail/icon/thumbnail view option, with additional options to sort by original air date, date recorded, and episode number for the list within a program folder. While we're asking for pie in the sky, might as well also request the ability to create arbitrarily named folders and transfer/filter programs of your choice into them. For example, one folder called "Crime" which holds all your CSI, Law & Order, NCIS shows regardless of the actual name of the series.


----------



## j_t (Sep 3, 2008)

scottchez said:


> Yes please make it an option so the customer can choose.
> Currently the big Icon folders are forced on us and the text is hard to read on SD TVs.


Yes, please make it an option. Some people like the icons and others prefer lists. Also, please provide list option on search results.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I got my Hoppers last March when they first came out. The lack of lists was my first complaint about them. I'd like to see them be an option. My wife likes the icons though.


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

I would love the option for a list rather than the icons. I also would like to have a usable folder system to organize my shows. The Hopper Joey folder system is totally useless.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the thumbs, but an option would be nice for others.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

garywiley said:


> I would love the option for a list rather than the icons. I also would like to have a usable folder system to organize my shows. The Hopper Joey folder system is totally useless.


I've never done it but if memory serves you can create your own folders when scheduling events.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Yes, the list options are better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

We appreciate the feedback! I have forwarded the requests.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

List Please


----------



## tenwinecans (Aug 21, 2012)

[email protected] Network said:


> We appreciate the feedback! I have forwarded the requests.


Thanks for keeping up with customer input.

I wouldn't mind the current icons/thumbnails so much, 
but at more than 1/3 are showing the wrong thumbnails.
For example, it's showing NBC pea**** logo for AMC's
"The Walking Dead" on my Hopper.


----------



## richardsp (Sep 21, 2005)

I would love a list view! My wife was very upset with the icons when I upgraded our 722 to a Hopper.


----------



## Simplylinked (Jun 11, 2012)

List option would be great!


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry... DISH is too busy spending money on "Hot List" and do not have time to really enhance what we have now or fix bugs like favs getting deleted.

DISH needs to listen to their customers and fix the problems first then enhance with new features.

*DISH.. .can you hear me now?*


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

With the new firmware DVR window now has Prime time, Rentals, Deleted Recordings. there is now less room for recordings. We need list view! Not eye candy.


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes


----------



## JeffL (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't mind the Deleted Recordings one because it is at the end. But is there any way to put the Rentals one at the end or get rid of it (we don't rent movies from Dish)? Dish should be smart enough to know if there are no rentals then don't display it at all!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Absolutely!!! I'm new to Dish, and was hoping to find an option to switch to a list.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Absolutely!!! I'm new to Dish, and was hoping to find an option to switch to a list.


Use folders by name, sorted by DVR date (or alpha) and each icon will lead to a list, which you can sort by episode number. You will get used to it quickly and never want to go back. A list would typically show about the same number of items as are shown with the icons - no gain there.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I would like the ability to rename movies as I did before. I used to rename movies that I recorded from Cinemax with the name "Rawhide". (My wife doesn't watch westerns.) Now I can't do that.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> Use folders by name, sorted by DVR date (or alpha) and each icon will lead to a list, which you can sort by episode number. You will get used to it quickly and never want to go back. A list would typically show about the same number of items as are shown with the icons - no gain there.


Thanks. That's the way I have it now. I would still prefer a list, and I don't see any reason why that couldn't be another option.


----------



## bjh (Aug 28, 2007)

Just got Dish installed last night with the Hopper and this was one of the first things I noticed (mainly in the search). I don't enjoy the thumbnails at all and was looking for a way to switch to a list. Hope this gets added at some point.


----------



## Poco Askew (Sep 25, 2007)

REALLY don't like the thumbnails - hard to read and when you land on one, it goes dark making it nearly impossible to see what you've got.
Moving a cursor up and down is better/easier than move up, down, left, and right.
"Wrap around" for cursor moves is inconsistent with the thumbnails.
When a recording is deleted, the other thumbnails sometimes don't refresh into the correct positions requiring and exit from the list and then back again.
PLEASE bring back the list.
Also, it would be nice to have My Recordings and PTAT all in the same folder so I don't have to jump back and forth to choose what to view.


----------



## Continental Divide (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> We appreciate the feedback! I have forwarded the requests.


Please forward the request again Raymond... this option is way over due IMO!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It would be nice to have an option for those who prefer a list of shows/events.


----------



## Oilspot (Mar 5, 2013)

P Smith;3191186 said:


> It would be nice to have an option for those who prefer a list of shows/events.


Agree! The icons are a bit too busy and sometimes hard to read or decipher on my tiny 60 inch screen. It is worse on my smaller TVs


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm often using 32" TV, you could imagine how bad is the icon's reading ....


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

It's even worse on standard-definition TVs, or it was before I replaced mine, lol. Even had one as small as 13 inches, can you imagine? :hurah:


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't see the problem. They are easy to read on my 21" kitchen TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't surprise if dish gamma testers live in mansions full of HDTV sizes 70"+


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> I don't see the problem. They are easy to read on my 21" kitchen TV.


Yes, if you stay at 2' distance from it.


----------



## xfoneguy (Feb 1, 2006)

Another thing I miss from my "D*" days is the ability to select a list of program episodes and be able to play that entire list one after the other with just one click......


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I want pull down menu so we the customer can pick- Icon view or List view please.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Yes, if you stay at 2' distance from it.


...or have decent visual acuity.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

Would like a choice please.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

Poco Askew said:


> Also, it would be nice to have My Recordings and PTAT all in the same folder so I don't have to jump back and forth to choose what to view.


I didn't like jumping back and fourth either. I made a record series for our favorite PTAT shows. The PTAT recording will be with your other recordings so you won't have to go to the PTAT folder. The timer will count toward the 96 timer limit but will not be a priority issue.


----------



## Poco Askew (Sep 25, 2007)

charlesrshell said:


> I didn't like jumping back and fourth either. I made a record series for our favorite PTAT shows. The PTAT recording will be with your other recordings so you won't have to go to the PTAT folder. The timer will count toward the 96 timer limit but will not be a priority issue.


I Thought about doing that but it eats into your 1GB storage space, no?


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

Poco Askew said:


> I Thought about doing that but it eats into your 1GB storage space, no?


I guess it would. We stay caught up on our recordings so storage is no issue. Sure beats having to go into the PTAT folder all the time. I thought it was 2 Therabytes storage!


----------



## Poco Askew (Sep 25, 2007)

charlesrshell said:


> I guess it would. We stay caught up on our recordings so storage is no issue. Sure beats having to go into the PTAT folder all the time. I thought it was 2 Therabytes storage!


1TB for general timer recording + 1TB for PTAT and VOD.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

Poco Askew said:


> 1TB for general timer recording + 1TB for PTAT and OD.


OK, understand. Well we never use that much storage. Get caught up on the weekends.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Poco Askew said:


> 1TB for general timer recording + 1TB for PTAT and OD.


Old, outdated info. Sizes are wrong and method is different. Search my posts about dissection of QUOTA for the model.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Old, outdated info. Sizes are wrong and method is different. Search my posts about dissection of QUOTA for the model.


I can't find it P Smith. Can you let us know how the hard drive is divided up? I am new to Hoppers and still learning. Thanks


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

charlesrshell;3192959 said:


> I can't find it P Smith. Can you let us know how the hard drive is divided up? I am new to Hoppers and still learning. Thanks


It's 1231GB total for user space. Up to 231GB of which could be occupied by PTAT. If you don't use PTAT, that space is yours to use.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

3HaloODST said:


> It's 1231GB total for user space. Up to 231GB of which could be occupied by PTAT. If you don't use PTAT, that space is yours to use.


Thanks 2HaloODST.


----------



## Poco Askew (Sep 25, 2007)

3HaloODST said:


> It's 1231GB total for user space. Up to 231GB of which could be occupied by PTAT. If you don't use PTAT, that space is yours to use.


Thanks!
I was going by the info I found on the Hopper from a Dish link and what my installer told me when it was delivered.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> It's 1231GB total for user space. Up to 231GB of which could be occupied by PTAT. If you don't use PTAT, that space is yours to use.


How you get second number ? By some guess ? Or did thru quota table ?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3072334&postcount=8


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

P Smith said:


> How you get second number ? By some guess ? Or did thru quota table ?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3072334&postcount=8


Thanks P Smith


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Poco Askew said:


> I Thought about doing that but it eats into your 1GB storage space, no?


Saving PTAT shows, or setting timers for PTAT shows does not use additional storage space until the 8 days are up and they are not erased. Saved PTAT shows and regular timers of PTAT shows will, however, be listed in "My Recordings" in addition to the PTAT list.


----------



## Poco Askew (Sep 25, 2007)

patmurphey said:


> Saving PTAT shows, or setting timers for PTAT shows does not use additional storage space until the 8 days are up and they are not erased. Saved PTAT shows and regular timers of PTAT shows will, however, be listed in "My Recordings" in addition to the PTAT list.


Excellent - then that does make for a good work-around. Thanks much!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> Saving PTAT shows, or setting timers for PTAT shows does not use additional storage space until the 8 days are up and they are not erased. Saved PTAT shows and regular timers of PTAT shows will, however, be listed in "My Recordings" in addition to the PTAT list.


Actually, the event's space is one ONE partition what is sharing between user's recordings, PTAT, VOD, etc. See that post with quota interpretation.

In shot: it's common pool.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

As I end week 1 with my Hopper, a resounding "I want my list back." I find the icons just a waste of time and space on the screen. The 722 way with simple folders to open or not was best and easiest.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Actually, the event's space is one ONE partition what is sharing between user's recordings, PTAT, VOD, etc. See that post with quota interpretation.
> 
> In shot: it's common pool.


Excuse me, since you quote my post, what part of "saving PTAT or setting timers of PTAT shows does not use ADDITIONAL space until the PTAT erasure" is incorrect? The only way that setting a timer for a PTAT show uses "additional" recording space before the PTAT erasure is if you unskip it in the Daily Schedule (a usable way to edit length).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just clarification by explaining the DVR's space usage.


----------



## orenr (Jun 10, 2004)

So is Dish going to bring back the list? I just switched from a 622 to Hopper and I don't like it one bit. The list was much better.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

I just got my hopper/Joey installed today, and that was the first thing I noticed and didn't like the thumbnails. Just takes up too much space, would love to have a list of items back.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The many screen lists that are on the Hopper don't show any more items at once.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> *The many screen lists that are on the Hopper* don't show any more items at once.


Huh ? H practically have no lists.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

He's probably talking about things like the Timers list or the Daily Schedule... He's right, those list-view areas don't display more events as it turns out than do the thumbnail mode of the Hopper and 922 receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

but our human nature does crying about missing lists


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> but our human nature does crying about missing lists


Possibly. I know at first with my 922 I missed the list... but that went away pretty fast once I realized that I was actually seeing more movies on the screen at a time! The only drawback (and I gather the Hopper has this too) is whenever a thumbnail disappears (especially on EHD events) and then it just looks ugly.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Huh ? H practically have no lists.


If you group by title, and click on an icon you will see a LIST of episodes. Huh???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Duh !


----------



## nineball (Jun 12, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> We appreciate the feedback! I have forwarded the requests.


As a dish user for over a decade, this is also one of my most wanted changes, The code is already written for the 722 type display, so it shouldn't be too much to have an option to select between the 2 modes. Question is , did this request make it onto the the update list for an upcoming release, can you give a status as to whether this is even being considered. The other request I would have is to enable blue tooth keyboard, using the onscreen keyboard is just cumbersome and in this day and age should be able to control the hopper using your android phone, and / or a blue tooth keyboard.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you coud use USB stick (2.4 GHz) to utilize Adesso keyboard (see my thread about the keyboard); SW support of the type is already done for 922/813/913 models ( perhaps and other)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

IIRC, my 722k was able to only list 6 recordings at a time, whereas the icon has 2 rows of 5 which allows the listing of the 9 most recent recordings plus PTAT.

I think I prefer the icons, but a choice would be OK.


----------

